# How busy is your local?



## rayray (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I found it to be very informative. I've recently been applying to various locals in northern california and I have recently had an interview. I received an acceptance letter and I would just like to thank you all for the informative messages I've read that allowed me to prepare for my successful interview.

Now, I'm interested in trying to find out which local I would benefit the most in regards to work availability. Does anyone have any information on which locals around northern california have been the busiest? Also, is there a way to find out how long the book list is in the different locals? 

I have recently received an invitation to a different local in northern california and best results being that I be accepted to this local as well. I really want to join the local that will allow me to work the most since many areas have been hit with work droughts. I've been told that local 6 has a book list of a few hundred members, not sure how accurate that statement is. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rayray said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and I found it to be very informative. I've recently been applying to various locals in northern california and I have recently had an interview. I received an acceptance letter and I would just like to thank you all for the informative messages I've read that allowed me to prepare for my successful interview.
> 
> Now, I'm interested in trying to find out which local I would benefit the most in regards to work availability. Does anyone have any information on which locals around northern california have been the busiest? Also, is there a way to find out how long the book list is in the different locals?
> 
> ...


There are some guys from northern california that are in the Union on here so they may see your post later on in the day and im sure they will help you out..

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rayray (Apr 26, 2011)

I found a good resource at ibed.org

http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Call the local and ask them.. I can tell you in most of WA you are looking at close to two years on book 1.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure where you are located. But NorCal is local 340. And I believe that goes all the way to Oregon. There's a bunch of locals around the bay area and even central California. 

I would be more concerned about taking whatever you can get right now. Put in your 5 years of apprenticeship, try to get 5 more years to pay off your schooling and then you can do what ever you wish in this industry. In 10 years the IBEW may be non-existent in CA, so don't loligag.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Call the local and ask them.. I can tell you in most of WA you are looking at close to two years on book 1.


Local 76 has around 300 on Book 1.. They say around 9 months. Down in Oregon the 6 Billion dollar Intel job is gonna man up and need around 1200 Electricians. You may be able to hop onto that one. I heard late summer


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Local 76 has around 300 on Book 1.. They say around 9 months. Down in Oregon the 6 Billion dollar Intel job is gonna man up and need around 1200 Electricians. You may be able to hop onto that one. I heard late summer


 
Interesting.. I'll have to keep an eye on that. I'm still in good standing with the Union here. Oregon is a cool state. Don't even have to pump your own gas there.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Local 76 has around 300 on Book 1.. They say around 9 months. Down in Oregon the 6 Billion dollar Intel job is gonna man up and need around 1200 Electricians. You may be able to hop onto that one. I heard late summer


Is that job in Local 76's area?


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I hear 191 is picking up too.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is a newbie question: When I check 191s status I see that they have moved about 10 guys off of book one and about 60 off book 2 in the past 2 weeks. Don't they have to get everyone from book 1 working first before they start moving book 2s?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

They probably have to go through all eligible candidates (paid up dues etc...) on book 1 before going to book 2. Maybe the call out was for less time than a man was willing to lose his spot for. Here in local 400 N.J. there is a two year wait, you’re allowed two 8 to 30 day shorties (not losing your spot). Unlimited 1 to 7 day shorties and they waived the three strikes rule (back to the end of the list) for refusal on anything over 30 days. I would not think that you would get a guy low on the list to take a five week job and be out for another 2 years. The surrounding locals are doing better and taking travelers.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Is that job in Local 76's area?


Local 76 is Tacoma area, Olympia, Fort Lewis, Pierce/Thurston county, Grays Harbor. We did have the Olympia data center that employed many workers for nearly 2 years. However times are tough as many jobs are winding down. In for a tough year.... thats for sure.

The Intel job is down in Oregon I dont know the locals #'s off the tops of my head but they already have alot of guys in line for it. About 3 hours from Tacoma is what I hear. I'm sure there will be lots of OT as well. 

It's not in our Jurisdiction though.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Is that job in Local 76's area?


The Intel job is local 48


----------



## nomad (Jul 27, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Local 76 has around 300 on Book 1.. They say around 9 months. Down in Oregon the 6 Billion dollar Intel job is gonna man up and need around 1200 Electricians. You may be able to hop onto that one. I heard late summer


 
My father in law is hoping to get on that job....he's out of the Sheet Metal LU 66 in Seattle/Kirkland.

I'm out of Tacoma LU 76, 2004 graduate, though I've been travelling around due to my wife's job. We were in Minot for the last 5 1/2 yrs (great local BTW)and now Anchorage.

Looking at 76 job boards quite often, I noticed there is seldom a long call that comes out that isn't 3 weeks to 2 months, other than 60 day call backs or foreman by names, but very rare 6+ month jobs. 

I thought Kenniwick was supposed to be busy this summer then again their book II is 300+.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nomad said:


> My father in law is hoping to get on that job....he's out of the Sheet Metal LU 66 in Seattle/Kirkland.
> 
> I'm out of Tacoma LU 76, 2004 graduate, though I've been travelling around due to my wife's job. We were in Minot for the last 5 1/2 yrs (great local BTW)and now Anchorage.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I'm like a 4.5 year apprentice. Yeah most of the calls are like you say. Alot of the contractors are fishing for guys they like. You'll see alot of 30 day calls to a 6 month long job going out. Unfortunately we recently had a vote on our 30 day no fault clause.

It got voted out. Used to be you could go out on a call and if you got laid off within 30 working days you'd keep your #. Now if it happens you will burn your #. I voted against it but people think the books will move quicker now.

Hard to risk only working for 3 weeks after being off for 9 months though.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

112 has been getting to book 2


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Local 332 is doing ok, a good amount of work, a good amount of men out of work and a good amount men not taking calls...
the bay area's economy(especially the south bay/silicon valley) isnt as affected by the slow economy as most places. SF(local 6) was hit hard because they almost only do high rises, and the housing crash really took it's toll. But there is a REALLY big hospital going now which should ease the pressure up there.
Outside of the bay is spotty.


----------



## rayray (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for that input RUSSIAN, its very good info to know.

I applied to your local earlier this year and I had my test scores transfered over soon after. Now I'm just waiting for that invite letter to take my interview.

Russian, would you happen to know about how long people are waiting around to be called off to work?


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Not really, but I would guess up to a year. it depends on your placement. So try to do really well at the interview. Also, if you wait long re-interview, and try to bring up your placement. there are time parameters to follow though if you need to re-interview. do you have experience? It may help, may not though


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

rayray said:


> Thanks for that input RUSSIAN, its very good info to know.
> 
> I applied to your local earlier this year and I had my test scores transfered over soon after. Now I'm just waiting for that invite letter to take my interview.
> 
> Russian, would you happen to know about how long people are waiting around to be called off to work?


Good luck. Just come in with a positive attitude. Be confident. Make sure they know your coming into this for a career and not just a job.


----------

